# Calculo de un inversor con filtro de onda cuadrada a senoidal.



## casio (May 29, 2015)

Buenas noches, lo primero de todo, presentarme. De tantos apuros me ha salvado que he decidido poner el apodo de CASIO y he consultado varias veces el foro hasta que he decidido registrarme.
A lo que iba,os expongo mi problema:
Estoy realizando un trabajo de electronica de potencia. Se trata de una instalación fotovoltaica, de la cual obtenemos 400 V, con un convertidor boost aumentamos esta tensión hasta un 1KV y luego con la ayuda de un inversor transformamos esta corriente continua en corriente alterna para poder inyectarlo a una red de distribucion en B.T..
El problema esta en el inversor, mas bien en conseguir el filtro(LC) y la frecuencia de onda triangular que nos recorta la onda cuadrada que obtenemos en la primera parte del inversor.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## opamp (May 30, 2015)

Estimado,actualmente que %THD tiene tu inversor y a cuanto piensas reducirlo, de que potencia estamos hablando , es mono o tri, si quieres dar mayor información no nos incomodamos.


----------



## casio (May 30, 2015)

Este es el circuito inicial y basico. Con un THD de casi 50%.
A este circuito hay que añadirle el filtro de cuadrada a senoidal y la modulacion para quitar armonicos. Pero no se como calcularlo.


----------



## opamp (May 30, 2015)

THD "casi 50%", significa onda cuadrada.
Lo primero, es la modulación PWM-seno,SPWM,eliminaras o atenuaras en gran medida los armónicos de baja frecuencia, aparecen los de la portadora. Lo adecuado y práctico es trabajar con microcontrolador, la limitantes es la velocidad de conmutación de los igbt, a más potencia más lentos, la frecuencia de portadora puede estar dentro del espectro audible, es decir algunos KHertz, estoy especulando ya que no se el amperaje que manejas.
En la segunda etapa,estas colocando un trafo ,supongo adaptador de voltaje y de aislamiento, en la salida colocas el filtraje L-C para reducir aún más la distorsión.
Una vuelta por san Google, hay demasiada información.


----------



## casio (May 30, 2015)

A ver, el circuito ya lo tengo. Es ese que he adjuntado y con prueba_error he conseguido obtener lo que queria. Mi problema es que no se que formulas son las que me definen lo que he obtenido.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2015)

Debes calcular el valor de *C* (Faradios) despejando de la fórmula del resonador tanque:


[LATEX]f = \frac{1}{ 2 . \pi  \sqrt{L . C} }[/LATEX]​

*L*: Inductancia del secundario del transformador (Henrios)
[LATEX]f[/LATEX]: La frecuencia de trabajo (50 HZ)


----------

